# Honda 5518 left rear wheel locked up



## timsch75 (30 d ago)

A buddy is giving me his Honda H5518, which hasn't run in a few years. I was inspecting it to see if I could pull it home or if it needed trailering. All wheels turn except the left rear. It appears to be engaged with the transmission. It's in neutral and the parking brake is off, AFIAK. The parking brake is a push down thumb lever so I can't tell too much about it. I didn't see a cable going to the wheel from the p-brake. Perhaps the "brake" locks the transmission at that wheel?

Any suggestions?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

It is possible that the brake shoes on that side could be stuck to the brake drum.


----------



## timsch75 (30 d ago)

FredM said:


> It is possible that the brake shoes on that side could be stuck to the brake drum.


Could be. We rocked it back & forth pretty good, but could have been harder.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

If the unit has separate brake pedals, unlatch the pedals and try a little pressure on the left hand pedal feeling for resistance as you move the pedal, or if the pedal sort of flops without resistance as if the shoes are stuck to the drum and not resting against the cam, what you are looking for is the brake shoe spring pressure, of course there will be a return spring on the pedal that would have to be removed for the check.

Belay that, seems like there is only one pedal for both wheels, you could remove the clevis pin on the left hand brake rod and feel as I suggested.

I found a parts breakdown for the 5518 if you want, doesn't show a hand brake setup though.


----------



## timsch75 (30 d ago)

I'll check that out tomorrow. The user manual indicates only one brake pedal.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Can you find out which iteration your H5518 is? There should be a lever that you pull up to lock the brake pedal in the down position when you are stepping on the brake. Step on the brake, and it should release.
# 15 in the diagram.


https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/manufacturer/honda/multi-purpose-tractor/h5518-nac4-b-multi-purpose-tractor-jpn-vin-tzac-3600001/pedal



There is a good posibility that the shoes are stuck to the brake drum if sitting so long with the park brake on.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Those were great little tractors, but getting chassis parts for them now days is a real PITA...... Click the link Bill attached and see how many essential parts are NLA, even from Jack's. You can't hardly find the brake drums and shoes any more. I can get parts for the '68 Yazoo in my avatar easier than you can find some parts for the those 90's Honda lawn tractors. That GX640, two-cylinder, water-cooled engine, is worth it's weight in gold to some collectors

The brakes are just like a car. I'd just try to pull the brake drum off and remove the shoes if you want to try tow it. Normally I'd tell you to pull the drive key off the axle, but they ran a splined-shaft.... DO NOT damage part #10 (Brake arm), that thing is $180


----------



## timsch75 (30 d ago)

I don't know how to find which iteration the tractor is. I'll look for a tag with a date or something when I make it over there again. It appears to be 2WD with a front but not a rear 3-pt hitch. Front & rear PTO.

I don't actually know that the parking brake was on. My son was the one who was stepping on the brake when we were messing with the parking brake, and this morning he thought that the pedal was already in the UP position. The parking brake lever is one that is pushed down with the brake pedal pushed in and then held in position when the brake pedal released while holding the lever down.

I lifted the rear, made sure it was in neutral, and tried to spin each rear wheel. Right side spun, left side remained like it was still engaged to the transmission. I could see the axle rotating slightly when the left wheel is rotated back & forth. The amount of movement is what would be expected from a wheel engaged with a non-running engine. Pressing in the clutch didn't change this. I wouldn't expect to see axle movement if the brakes were frozen. Am I wrong about that?

Sad to hear about so many parts being NLA.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

timsch75 said:


> I don't know how to find which iteration the tractor is. I'll look for a tag with a date or something when I make it over there again. It appears to be 2WD with a front but not a rear 3-pt hitch. Front & rear PTO.
> 
> I don't actually know that the parking brake was on. My son was the one who was stepping on the brake when we were messing with the parking brake, and this morning he thought that the pedal was already in the UP position. The parking brake lever is one that is pushed down with the brake pedal pushed in and then held in position when the brake pedal released while holding the lever down.
> 
> ...


Yep.... Yamaha also made riding lawn mowers in the early 90's (YT3600 & YT6800). You see guys on this Forum that come across them all the time and they think they've got an instant retirement fund. They were fairly good mowers, but finding just about any parts for them is damn near impossible and relegates them to the status of a rusty "lawn ornament". Your Honda was a much better machine. You used to be able to get parts for them through a Honda motorcycle dealership, but if you try that today, you just get a blank stare from the kid behind the counter with a couple blinks thrown in to let you know the wheels are turning, but there's no useful traction taking place with that thought ....


----------



## mikegunderson10 (8 mo ago)

timsch75 said:


> A buddy is giving me his Honda H5518, which hasn't run in a few years. I was inspecting it to see if I could pull it home or if it needed trailering. All wheels turn except the left rear.  It appears to be engaged with the transmission. It's in neutral and the parking brake is off, AFIAK. The parking brake is a push down thumb lever so I can't tell too much about it. I didn't see a cable going to the wheel from the p-brake. Perhaps the "brake" locks the transmission at that wheel?
> 
> Any suggestions?


Take a heavy hammer to the back of the brake, shoes most likely rusted to drum


----------



## timsch75 (30 d ago)

Heavy hammer didn't free it up. To get to the brakes, I need to pull the Rear Final Reduction, which according to the service manual, is pretty complicated. Does this come off as a unit, or does it need to be taken apart?


----------

